

Atlas Beta – The new learning environment from O’Reilly - nonrecursive
http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/tags/featured

======
dugmartin
The url should be changed to:

[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/about](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/about)

------
arafalov
I am using it. My O'Reilly book is not announced yet, but you can join my
(non-spammy) mailing list at [http://www.solr-start.com/](http://www.solr-
start.com/) to be the first to get details (and eventually discounts).

Atlas is not bad. Backed by Git, auto-saves, UI editor with a couple of
options (Asciidoc, Markdown, etc) and nice on-demand build system. Can do
HTML, PDF, and ePub.

Certainly a lot better than MSWord way of writing a book that I suffered
through for my first (non O'Reilly) book.

I am looking forward to when the editing process start, that part was the most
painful last time.

But I don't think this is open to a general public to be actually used (yet).

------
mejarc
I don't see an obvious way to access the non-book content. The "Read|Watch..."
navigation only goes to /about.

~~~
dugmartin
Once you register the buttons change when you look at each book. Most have a
free html viewer option.

------
ben_straub
We use Atlas to build the e-book versions of Pro Git (which you can download
at [https://progit.org/](https://progit.org/)). We don't use their editing
system, though; it's basically a continuous-deployment system for the book,
and it does a pretty great job at that.

------
ivan_ah
Looks like a proprietary version of:
[https://github.com/softcover/softcover](https://github.com/softcover/softcover)

------
jonny2112
Are these ebooks free now?

~~~
cirosantilli
Also note that their to PDF compilation is not free:
[http://forum.atlas.oreilly.com/t/is-it-possible-to-
compile-b...](http://forum.atlas.oreilly.com/t/is-it-possible-to-compile-
books-locally/11)

